#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  最近整理的一點點NY照片們~~

## Kofu

一開始到紐約時看到的灰狗巴士~~就是長這樣(當初搭去的不是灰狗巴士是中國人開的巴士~~狀況很糟糕)

----------

